# Creating ledges in aquarium style glass tanks



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

My mice are currently housed in Clearseal aquarium tanks. I have added ropes, ladders, bridges etc for them to climb but want to add some ledges to create more area. I was thinking something removable to make cleaning easier. The only thing I could really think of was using plexiglass/perspex and bending it to a table shape (like an upside down 'U') to stand in the tank. Then i could put thing under and on top. Not sure how stable, practical or easy this would be to do though or if anyone has any other ideas or if you can by similar 'ready made' items???
Elsa x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to use strong mesh, bend it into an upside down U to fit as you said and put a piece of lino on the top to protect their legs. You can make mesh ladders for the elderly ones too. The mesh will need replacing every few months because it does go rusty, but it's cheap and easy to make!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Forget trying to bend perspex it just snaps when bending unless done right commercialy. 
Your best bet is to use squares of perspex, you then can either drill a hole in each corner and fix some stiff wire which then can be hung from the top of the tank, or for an easier option stand it on upside down flower pots, use one small pot under each corner for a large shelf, if it's a long shelf use another pot in the middle as it will bounce without it, or for a small one use a wide based single pot in the middle.
Cut holes in the pots so they can be used by the mice as nests or just as a tunnel.


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for replies - i think i might give both ideas a go. For the plant pot idea, are plastic pots safe if gnawed? I know if they crack they can be quite sharp???

Only other idea I could think of was using a square of perspex horizontally then gluing two pieces vertically to divide the top square into 3, then cutting out doorways in the vertical pieces so it makes a kind of double 'T' with archways through (if you get what I mean - not the best description!). Not sure how well would glue though or what glue is safe though???


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Were quite fond of those horizontal ladder type things that hang across. You can get quite big onces that cover a big area. Not as good as a solid ledge but they still enjoy them. We also use things turned upside down like those plastic filers etc. We tried those fleece hammock things too, and they did love the,, but they took weekly handwashing and we got bored of it


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I have just ordered some riser display units from ebay - just over £8 for 3 inc postage - they range from 205mmx150mmx10mm to 100x150x100mm. They are what shops user to display items on an are plexiglass professionally premoulded into the upside down U shape! 
You can get various shapes / sizes from ebay and other sites (though some bigger other sites had minimum orders of £25 + £8 p&p so I avoided those!).

I am going to see how I get on with them and also have some knitted hammocks and nests to hang from the mesh lid. Along with my ropes etc that should give a bit more fun! Just looking for some ladders now to put in from floor to top of platforms!

I get more enjoyment designing my meece's homes than my own - I guess they don't mind so much if its the wrong colour plus its alot cheaper (so far! lol!!!!) than human interior design!

Elsa x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hehe! I just got my first two mice on friday and me and my mum worked out that already we have spent over £120 on them!!!  . It was well worth it though!!


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I love getting new things for my mice and watching them explore - you could spend endlessly though, which is where I found toilet rolls, cardboard boxes and cartons, and different household bits come in handy! As long as they are mouse friendly though!

Elsa x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Theres such a range of things at the pet shop that you have to get one of each, but then you worry about them being chewed up, so you got two!! =] It's never ending!!!


----------



## b3xzark (Jun 16, 2009)

i had a lot of trouble with cage space at first, and i didn't have any money for anything fancy, so i found out a way to put up ledges... but it has to be very, very tight or the whole thing falls down (check this before putting back the mice). I got a couple of strong glad wrap rolls (like paper towel rolls but thicker cardboard) and cut them to the aquarium width, but a couple of millimetres over. Then I put it in the cage, at the height i wanted my ledge, and the cardboard buckled slightly but jammed in place. I put another one in beside it. 
Last I put some strong cardboard on top of it, and put newspaper on that. Make sure not to put anything too heavy on it, but weigh it down before adding mice.  not very good, but it works as something imprompu lol


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of the ledges they made? I would love to see some


----------

